

Envoy Brings in $1.5M to Kill the Lobby Sign-In Book - siong1987
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/16/visitor-registration/

======
herbig
See my comment at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325701)

Another employee sponsored post that could not have legitimately gotten
upvotes outside the company.

------
xamuel
Really? What's the sum total value of all lobby sign-in books in the entire
world? (And who even takes them that seriously?) I'm all for creative
destruction, but what next, a webapp to replace writing contents descriptions
on boxes while moving? SaaS to replace little "sign here" stickers on the
boss's documents? A social network to replace writing graffiti on bathroom
stalls? Parts of the article make the company sound like they're reading 1984
as a guidebook. #cantbelieveitsnottheonion

~~~
skuhn
There is no startup joke so stupid that it will not eventually become a real
company.

SaaS to replace "sign here" stickers: Docusign

Moving box contents: Moveline

Graffiti on bathroom stalls: Secret

